# What on earth is a pocket pit??



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

So the girl I am going to meet tomorrow to possibly foster is a "pocket pit" the ACO said that its a new type of dog they have been seeing. What the heck is a "pocket pit" lol


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Look in some of the past post there are many that can help you with your question.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

One pic of a "pocket pit" I found online. It seems to mean a shorter or smaller pit, some results are worse than others. I think in the broad sense it can mean just a smaller, yet still proportional dog, but it is often a ridiculously short dog. The rescue might just be saying "pocket pit" because it sounds trendy, and it might make people more inclined to adopt than just "small pitbull puppy". Without papers, you would not know if it was bred from "pocket pit" lines, (I don't know if they have real lines, but you could at least see what the parents looked like, and if they were also termed "pocket pits".


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL - I'm dying over here I've never head of this "pocket pit" thank you for the picture. I can't wait to see her in person and take some photos for you guys.

It says pitbull mix on her intake/evaluation but the animal control officer said they have been seeing tons of these "pocket pits" lately. She is a cutie what ever she is.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> One pic of a "pocket pit" I found online. It seems to mean a shorter or smaller pit, some results are worse than others. I think in the broad sense it can mean just a smaller, yet still proportional dog, but it is often a ridiculously short dog. The rescue might just be saying "pocket pit" because it sounds trendy, and it might make people more inclined to adopt than just "small pitbull puppy". Without papers, you would not know if it was bred from "pocket pit" lines, (I don't know if they have real lines, but you could at least see what the parents looked like, and if they were also termed "pocket pits".


yikes that dogs bones are so twisted poor little guy


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a pic of one that I found. I wouldn't own one but I think its kind of cute! Health issues im sure though!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

They are definetely mixed with something! It's funny though, because there was already a true "pocket pit", they are called Staffordshire Bull Terriers.

Some of the dogs on here look like they might be mixed with some FBD...especially Senpay.

.:Suarez Bulls Kennels:. Males


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well you know, alot of the uneductated that think the TRUE APBT is a 80+ lb dog and will call any of the real APBT's a pocket pit, so keep that in mind. I say this because with Nevaeh and Faith both, when I go walking with them, ppl will say, awwww, what a cute pocket pit, they are soo tiny. Uhhh hello, Nay Nay is 50 lbs and the thug looking ppl will tell me she is a pocket pit for sure. When I went into petco with Nevaeh one time the cashier told me, "man I have always wanted to own a pocket pit, they are much more petite than the actual pitbull." Haha, I just laughed my butt off and told them that is is a true APBT and she was referring to an Am Bully. 

Sooooooooooooo, just because they may say pocket pit, could mean that the dog is an APBT and they think a pitbull is supposed to be bigger boned. But also they could be spot on and know what a pocket pit is.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA pocket pits.... so funny you rarely see a Match of the old days with dogs over 50 or 60 lbs. Alot of them were under 40.... i guess they are all pocket pits.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I know a lot of the rescues around here call any pit bull that is under 40 pounds a pocket pit. I think they just like the way it sounds.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> .


OMG that poor guy. Those poor legs he's got.

He looks like a Basset Hound Pit mix...


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

lmao I see basset hound too!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks like a lot of american bullies i see today. i say that was just bad genetics when someone was trying to create a low rider american bully. i thought pocket pits were like apbts just smaller and skinnier. my neighbor has one her body is a little less then half as tall as an apbt she has and apbt build her body is longer then a regular apbt but her legs are ell built lean muscled and very well cut. she has an apbt head her nose is a little more narrow she is a beutiful rust brown type of color. although i dont agree with the concept she is a cue girl i think she is a little older then one.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

A Pocket Pit is a cross between an APBT and French Bulldog, resulting in a dog the size of the Frenchie but with more pit bull -like facial features.The pics shown are of American Bullies(ill-bred) as they are too large to be a pocket pit. A pocket pit is not just short,it is toy-dog size.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A pocket pit is 100 different things depending on who is calling it that.

Sometimes it is a really short bully.
Sometimes it is a smaller sized APBT like they should be anyway.
Sometimes it is across with a smaller dog. 

It all depends on who is calling it that for in actuality there is no such thing it is just a label that gets thrown on a small pitbull type dog.


----------



## Shoshana (Apr 1, 2009)

That one that looks like a Basset mix? Looks to me like an unfortunate genetic problem - like dwarfism or something.


----------

